
Bitcoin & Gresham's Law - the economic inevitability of Collapse - pelle
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001363.html
======
mrb
There is a minor error in the paper: the table on the first page should be
labelled "Maximum number of miners for averages of 200 Watts and 0.1203
USD/kWh" (not 0.20 USD/kWh).

